# Feral Cockatiels in Australia?



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

This has been on my mind to ask for a few weeks now so here goes 
to all the aussie people living in Australia do you actually get Cockatiels, Galahs or Budgies visit your gardens or do these birds prefer the actual Wilderness of Australia?

The only Birds I see here that dominant my Garden are Woodpigeons theres far to many of them :/


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I am not qualified to give you a complete answer, but yes some breeds of parrot do turn up in gardens. 
Here in Auckland NZ we get to see Rainbow Lorikeets, they like the Cantonese Lace flowers.
There are pockets of Sulpher Crested Cockatoos, and another loriket at least, around NZ.
In Aussy they can even get a licence to shot some parrots Aussy. It should be good to see other replies.
I think as far as the cockatiels go, they cover most of Aussy, maybe except the coastal fringe. So would expect to see them flying around in packs.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never seen a wild Cockatiel or Budgie. (and I've lived in Australia my whole life) If I remember correctly, someone on another bird forum posted about their bird that sits at the window and watches all the wild Cockatiels. (they're from Australia I'm pretty sure)

I did find some photos of wild Cockatiels. .


















(Queensland)

Wild Budgies









(Queensland)



















These were all taken in Australia. Or so it says. But I'd love to see a wild Cockatiel or Budgie. 

As for Galahs, most definitelty. You'll see tons and tons of them all in flocks on feilds, or anywhere in trees. Along with Cockatoos.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I live in Queensland and I see a lot of wild cockatoos, galahs, corellas and parrots (Rosellas and Rainbow Lorikeets), but I've never seen a cockatiel. I think they may be over in Western Australia.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cockatiels are found a bit more inland in NSW i believe, not really in the cities!  Budgies are more towards central australia. As for cockatoos, galahs and a variety of other parrots, i see them all over the place.


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

I recently went on a trip through central Australia and te amount of wild cockatiels I saw was amazing.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

I've never seen any wild Cockatiels or Budgies here in my part of Australia, but we do get parrots visit our garden.

We commonly get these guys








They're called 28's









I saw these guys in my garden... FIRST time ever. Red Capped Parrot/ Western King Parrot









We get plenty of these guys flying overhead - Red tailed Black Cockatoo









And unfortunately these guys too. They fly overhead and have yet to visit us. Rainbow Lorikeet


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

My God even if you don't see any Cockatiels in your gardens you still get some lovely Parrots, is it illegal to capture them and keep as pets? unless there injured of course then you can have the choice of taking care of them 

I wish we had some Beautiful birds in our Gardens here,
but we don't get anything colourful really just the usual Sparrows, Robins, Blackbirds and Jackdaws, but of course Woodpigeons dominate theres so many round my area, I once rescued a baby one which was exausted and nearly got run over by some mentalist tosser in a car, I gave it something to eat and drink and within a few hours it flew away 

But still Parrots in Aussieland wow straight pickings hehe!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I recently went on a trip through central Australia and the amount of wild cockatiels I saw was amazing.*
*__________________*

Were you able to see any up close? How due the wild normal (grey) colored cockatiels compare in color to the caprive bred normals.

In south Florida we see lots of Quakers (Monks parakeets) flying around, some blue crown conures, and Severe Macaws, and tthere are a few flocks of Amazons. All were excapees from captive breeders at one time. With our climate they adapt well and there is plenty for them to forage and eat from.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

I think in the wild the Cockatiels are Normal Greys,
I watched something on Television once about it.

btw your so lucky to have Parrots roam wild,
they wouldn't last over here it's fairly the wrong climate for them.

And the Parrots that do escape are always found clinging for 
life cos they cannot last outhere


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Here in NJ, we have some pretty colorful birds, but nothing like those beautiful parrots you see! We have the usual robins, blue jays, cardinals and eastern goldfinches, and also mourning doves, along with the sparrows and finches and chickadees. Aren't birds lovely? I could watch them at the feeder all morning!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

These are some other wild birds we get

*Orange-bellied parrot* (really rare)










*Australian King Parrot*



















*Swift Parrot*










*Green Parrot (one is out that was released, the other in cage was released in May '08)*










*Golden Bowerbird *










*Princess Parrot*










*Scarlet Macaw*










*Glutton Parrot*










Western Rosellas










*New Holland Honey Eater*










*Port Lincoln Parrot*










*The Muir’s Corella ‘Cacatua pastinator’ *










*Australian Magpie & the Port Lincoln Parrot*










*Galahs*


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

we get galahs...up to 50 sometimes....sulfur crested cockatoos...3 pairs....corellas or bare eyed cockatoos depending where u live....eastern rosellas...crimson rosellas...lorikeets....and other smaller lesser known birds.....but no cockatiels or budgies....im too far east for that...but we live on a farm hence the large amount of parrots that flock to us


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

Kerry is right most wild cockatiels are just the normal grey colour. Unfortunately in many parts cockatiels are seen as a pest to farmers


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Im so jealous,
but saying that i'd prob be trying to capture them and keep them as a pet lmao
so good job I don't live in Australia 

One of the shops next door to the shop I work for has a Rosetta,
ive never seen it but they take in the shop sometimes apparentley 
the owner is very ill hence why its at the shop 

do Scarlett MCaws originate from Aussieland then?
ive seen them at the Petshop there a wopping £2,000

I really like the Blue & Gold MCaws personally but the Scarlett ones are pretty entertaining kept saying Hello when I was in the shop lol
they also have a Galah in there he's pretty bitey so the shop keeper said lol


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, how awesome is that... all those hookbills flying around wild... a birdwatcher's paradise!!! by the way, those galahs that you all see so commonly are upward of $2000 USD here. I know because I would really like to have one and have researched it...


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

All of those bird pics are amazing ! I have always wanted to go to Aussie country just to
save some birds, that we (in the US) hear get shot frequently as pests...
it is amazing how values can differ sooo much between countries.


----------



## Bonnie (Jul 4, 2009)

I live in Western Aussie and Ive never seen any. D:


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Theres a Galah at my local Petshop but im unsure of the Price,
he/she looks so lonely in that cage aswell 

They also have a Cockatoo a white one,
it's really bitey apparentley lol


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Never seen a wild cockatiel or budgie but they don`t live in my part of Oz, we get galahs, cockatoos and rosellas.

gforce


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

this i took last year on a quiet country road after a grain truck had passed

fresh oats is too much to pass up and they follow the trucks picking up what they spill for the first few miles until they stop dropping goodies

this is a male and female

oops forgot the pic

here it be










cheers

jack


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too cool that you got to see wild cockatiels


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

That would be so neat to see all those wild birds, you guys out in Australia and NZ are lucky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

its also a worry having them wild and visiting my place

my pets Chicken and eshka are now frustrated as heck because they hear the wild ones and flatten out and cheep that they are ready for a fella...

and the young wild males often land on the balcony or visit the windows calling in return

Chicken is so insensced she is now laying eggs again and i expect from this that Eshka will do similar soon

broody cockatiels are not fun

i dont know what to do and besides a expencive medical treatment to stop them from being broody im really worried as i dunno what to do and dont want to lose them from being egg bound or similar


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

this i took last year on a quiet country road after a grain truck had passed
======================================

The color of the hen is sort of pale. Could that be due to feathers fadind out from the sun?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I am thinking these are a older pair

they can live to 20+ years in captivity ( 30 in some cases)

also

it could be the colour of my cheapo digi cam was off

it developed white balance problems about this time ( everything too pale or too dark) also my photography skills are more luck than skills


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd love to visit Australia, just to see the parrots. You guys are really lucky that you actually get to see the wild counterparts to the parrots we call family. I think it's all so beautiful and amazing. Can't wait till that day comes where I actually get to see it for myself.


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

srtiels said:


> *I recently went on a trip through central Australia and the amount of wild cockatiels I saw was amazing.*
> *__________________*
> 
> Were you able to see any up close? How due the wild normal (grey) colored cockatiels compare in color to the caprive bred normals.
> ...


All the ones I saw were the normal grey cockatiels (Still cute though  ) and they travelled in flocks of thousands. You would drive past and the trees would be alive with them. They are considered feral in some parts .


----------



## uki09 (Jul 3, 2009)

A-n-M said:


> I'd love to visit Australia, just to see the parrots. You guys are really lucky that you actually get to see the wild counterparts to the parrots we call family. I think it's all so beautiful and amazing. Can't wait till that day comes where I actually get to see it for myself.


When you do get the chance to travel here, I suggest you travel to the Gold Coast (near me) and go to the Corrumbin Wildlife Sanctuary. There are places in there where you just hold out a hand full of seed and masses of birds will just land on you. I do warn you though,The rainbow lorikeets bite pretty hard .


----------



## A-n-M (Aug 29, 2007)

uki09 said:


> When you do get the chance to travel here, I suggest you travel to the Gold Coast (near me) and go to the Corrumbin Wildlife Sanctuary. There are places in there where you just hold out a hand full of seed and masses of birds will just land on you. I do warn you though,The rainbow lorikeets bite pretty hard .


That is pretty cool! 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I just thought Io would mention the white cockatoo you saw earlier is probably a Sulphur Crested Cockatoo. We get HEEPS in SA









Solace. beat me to a heep of them but I will just add a few more!

Crimson Rosella









Kookaburra









Blue-Winged Kookaburra


----------

